# SR20DET(s13) on 200sx (b14)



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

I try to find sr20det for my 200sx Se-r but, the sunnygti-r, pulsar gtr, bluebird det and avenir engines dont come to my country only the silvia sr20det engines so my question is if i use my piston head on a silvia DET block with my exhaust cam, my distribuitor and my intake with the DET injectors)  could be work like the silvia engine or better? i analize the silvia DET block and looks like the arrows and the all the motor mounts and auxiliars system fit on it, inclusive the gearbox.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the s13 silvia motor wont work for you car, its a RWD motor as compared to the fwd bb, avenirs, GTIR motors...


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

Just bolt the GTi-R turbo parts (aka manifold, turbo, downpipe, ect) onto your non-turbo SR20DE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ne way too difficult to make it work. You can use the pistons/rods in your block, but the manifold won't work, etc.


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

*could be work*

OK, i guess will work if only use of the sr20det block with the pistons/rods, the intake cam, and the injectors, exhaust manifold and the turbo and maybe the throttle body ( cause is smaller than the normal sr20de), the other parts of my engine(sr20de) could work ( cilinder head, exhaust cam, distribuitor, intake manifold, alternator, power steering, gearbox, arrows etc)



chimmike said:


> ne way too difficult to make it work. You can use the pistons/rods in your block, but the manifold won't work, etc.


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

this is my engine and my car , could be fit isnt?
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/818678


----------



## No_Dice (Jul 4, 2005)

This brings up a question I have. What's different about an FR engine? I've always thought that the engine doesn't care at all which wheels it's driving, but the transmission does.

Some kid at a muffler shop said the 200SX SE-R _couldn't_ have an sr20de because it's a RWD engine. I thought he was an idiot.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

No_Dice said:


> This brings up a question I have. What's different about an FR engine? I've always thought that the engine doesn't care at all which wheels it's driving, but the transmission does.
> 
> Some kid at a muffler shop said the 200SX SE-R _couldn't_ have an sr20de because it's a RWD engine. I thought he was an idiot.



Yeeaahh that guy is an idiot. First of all the SE-R had a SR20 Stock so you know he is stupid. The SR20 comes in fron and rear wheel drive formats. The front came on the sentras and 200's here and the rear came on the silvias, and probably others too.


----------



## No_Dice (Jul 4, 2005)

Right. But what's physically different about a RWD engine? Is it just reformatted for the chassis, or is the actual driving force altered?

Engineers seem to like renaming car parts as often as possible, so I guess I'm just curious why they wouldn't in this case.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well one, fwd and rwd motors are mounted different pending where the tranny is located...


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

The FWD block and the RWD block have the same holes.




psuLemon said:


> well one, fwd and rwd motors are mounted different pending where the tranny is located...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

and by holes, what do you mean


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

Not to get into the discussion of the hows, more the whys. Why bother puting a rwd SR20 into a FWD sentra when the AWD/FWD motors fit without any serious modification? Plus the GTi-R engines tend to be cheaper than the S-chasis SR20's because of the surge in demand for drift cars. Plus the throttle bodies on the RWD engines open the opposite direction from the FWD engines, so amongst other issues that may come up, routing the intake piping would be a bitch.


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

ok this is my engine right now, i saw the rwd block and my block and is the same block inch to inch i only use my piston head and my intake manifold, cause de manifold of thr rwd look to the other side and is smaller than the stock sr20, and i replace the stock MAF sensor (2.5) for a ford mustang MAF (3.3´), the japanese engines have a kind of header stock but i guess i will not gonan use that cause is too long.






































manzel said:


> The FWD block and the RWD block have the same holes.


----------



## xinpridexwefallx (Feb 18, 2006)

ok.. so what would be the best engine to put in my 200SX? all the SR20DETs are RWD. I need FWD


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

xinpridexwefallx said:


> ok.. so what would be the best engine to put in my 200SX? all the SR20DETs are RWD. I need FWD


A GTi-R engine (sr20det) or if you can find an Xterra in Mexico with a stock sr20vet.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

For one thing...You can NOT use the rwd block in the fwd car! The transmission will not bolt up - they are completely different bolt paterns. On another note...none of the hoses/distributor, etc will work...As stated earlier in the post - your best bet would be to use all of the sr20det Internal parts, and install them into your fwd sr20de block/head. I have a really hard time believing that you can't get a bluebird, avenir, or gtir in your country...Where is your country?


----------



## xinpridexwefallx (Feb 18, 2006)

*So is this good or what?*

Click here 

Just so I'm not confused and screw something up, that engine will work right?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

xinpridexwefallx said:


> Click here
> 
> Just so I'm not confused and screw something up, that engine will work right?


 Yes, that will work...I don't like the fact that they don't specify what car it came out of...I can only assume(by looks, and price) it was a bluebird. If you are converting from a 1.6L, to the sr20det you will need a lot more parts - like an se-r harness, tuned ecu, axles, mounts, transmission, flywheel/clutch, etc just for starters.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

No, all SR20DET's are not RWD, just the ones that go in Sivias and other Japanese RWD models. You'll want to look for an SR20 that came out of a FWD Japanese model like the Sunny GTi-R. There were several others that had this engine stock, just search around until you find one that is transversely mounted and buy the whole front clip so you'll have all the parts and then some.

edit: my bad, I didn't realize there was a second page to this topic


----------



## xinpridexwefallx (Feb 18, 2006)

NismoGa16 said:


> No, all SR20DET's are not RWD, just the ones that go in Sivias and other Japanese RWD models. You'll want to look for an SR20 that came out of a FWD Japanese model like the Sunny GTi-R. There were several others that had this engine stock, just search around until you find one that is transversely mounted and buy the whole front clip so you'll have all the parts and then some.



Thanks. So what all am i gonna need? besides the obvious ecu, trans, wiring harness and all that good stuff?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xinpridexwefallx said:


> Thanks. So what all am i gonna need? besides the obvious ecu, trans, wiring harness and all that good stuff?



You are gonna need to SEARCH. ALL of this has been covered thoroughly. Which means posts already exist that will answer yoru questions and help you with your install.


----------

